# Cologne/Bonn picture thread



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

You're a great photographer Kampflamm! kay:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Interesting shots! Köln is a great city!


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice pictures,Koln is such a fun city,I always have a great time when I visit.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Kölle Alaaf :applause:

Just add some photos, we're hungry!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I will...soon. Might try to take a couple of nightshots tomorrow, depending on the weather.


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

oh yes, please add more pictures!!!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice pics, I went there yesterday for the Weihnachts Tagen in der Altstadt:lol:

It was great! I made some (great) pics, but when I see them on the pc, they are bad quality, bad!

But I liked it, I go there every year with Christmas!!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

As Big Papi promised, here are some nightshots.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

> But I liked it, I go there every year with Christmas!!


Last night there were busloads of tourists there. You could hardly make it across the Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics mate - I especially loved the night shots!

That's some church you got there!


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

I specially like the nighshots too. The Kölner Dom looks amazing at night. kay:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

> That's some church you got there!


Everything's bigger in Cologne.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

I love the Kölner Dom


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

kampflamm contributes to the forum?:runaway:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

The Dom is absolutely amazing at night! They really do light it up tastefully.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Stunning! :eek2:

I love the night shots! 

Now I know why the Cologne Cathedral was voted by the Germans as the most desired tourist attraction to visit in Germany!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k217/Aviller71/NightCOL4.jpg


very nice picture!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

eklips said:


> kampflamm contributes to the forum?:runaway:


hno: Always have and always will. The DLM is just there for me to educate people.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Sep 12, 2002)

Amazing! Those night shots of the Dom are simply breathtaking! I'm actually going to Cologne this May to visit my sister, so I hope I can capture some of that magic myself! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Just one more shot before the weekend...might take some more on monday.










Kölnarena and the surrounding area.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some more taken today. Weather wasn't all that great either but here they are...


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Great city and photos, the cathedral is really something, _superb _illumination.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Great pix kay:


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

interessting pictures!!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

> Great city and photos, the cathedral is really something, superb illumination.


Yeah, the city looks 10x better at night. Although these pics can be slightly deceiving since the cathedral is a bit "darker" in reality.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Love this shot!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

The Weltstadthaus is really "strange", but somehow amazing!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

And now some pictures of Bonn, former capital of West Germany.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

A good picture of what the area in this pic looked like before the war:

http://www.stefankoch.ch/rathaus.jpg


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Kampflamm said:


> Everything's bigger in Cologne.


Can we get some female's feedback about that?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

You Danes...always with the sexual innuendos. hno:

A couple of additional shots to cool you down.


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Fantastic.. :applause:


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Most of the pics are stunning.

I love those from Koln at night. My university has some agreements with others near there, so I wish I could spend some time there next year.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

With Cologne University or Bonn?


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> With Cologne University or Bonn?


Not exactly, but others in Nordrhein-Westfalen. I think they were U. T. Paderborn, F. H. Bielefeld, Bochum and Münster.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Whatever you do, don't go to the Ruhrgebiet.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

These photos are great. I like how you color just a small part of some black&white pictures. Nice job Kampflamm.


----------



## bravoman (Jan 11, 2005)

I got homesick watching these pics :applause:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

You're no longer living in Bonn?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Now onto some new pics. They were taken at an abandoned Belgian military base near Cologne Airport.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some pics of the Rheinauhafen...an area where lots of new offices and residentials are being built:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

As usual, stunning pics by Kampflamm again!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Good job Kampfy!:yes:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. Here's some more information on the modern buildings that you can see in post #82:

http://www.rheinauhafen-koeln.de/view.php?nid=0&page=1&switch_lid=4


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Old and new side by side



















Belgian barracks


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Quite depressing.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

goschio said:


> Quite depressing.


Well I'd hardly say the derelicts are anything but, but the city itself looks stunning especially the redevelopments!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Every city needs depressing parts. kay: Those gritty areas just add something.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


> Every city needs depressing parts. kay: Those gritty areas just add something.


Of course, part of Europe's charm for me is that it isn't all picture perfect. Too often I find new world cities sterile and boring so it's refreshing to see a photographer who goes out and captures the "life" of the city rather than just the boring "nice" parts of the city.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The thing is that something like Cologne Cathedral has been photographed from virtually all angles. That's why it's sometimes to hard to find decent settings...so if they're depressing, who cares. :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


> The thing is that something like Cologne Cathedral has been photographed from virtually all angles. That's why it's sometimes to hard to find decent settings...so if they're depressing, who cares. :cheers:


Hey, I'm a huge fan of commieblocks and grit in general - is there a possibility that you could (if you're ever in the area) grab some photos of Chorweiler if it's not too dangerous to do so (I don't know what the crime is like there).


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Incredible pics!


----------



## Ataman (Nov 15, 2006)

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k217/Aviller71/rhein6.jpg

I particularly like the building to the right.

-Ataman


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

It's know as the "Siebengebirge", named after a small mountain chain south of Bonn...ok they're more hills than mountains. I think it used to be a warehouse and it's now been turned into pretty expensive apartments.



> Hey, I'm a huge fan of commieblocks and grit in general - is there a possibility that you could (if you're ever in the area) grab some photos of Chorweiler if it's not too dangerous to do so (I don't know what the crime is like there).


Hmm...I'll think about.  It really isn't the safest area and I don't know if I want to wander around with a camera. Maybe I'll get some protection (bodyguards).


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

It's spring in Bonn.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pictures. I love the quality and artistic appeal. :yes:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks.

Hotel on the market square:



















Poppelsdorf Castle:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some more...


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Beautiful, I like the old town feel of some photos.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Something a little different...pics from Game 4 of the German hockey final between Berlin and Cologne at the Kölnarena...sadly Berlin won 2-1 in OT and they're now Germans champs.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Something a little more traditional


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Yey, Berlin won.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The guy who scored the game winning goal missed a drugs test earlier on in the season and he wasn't even suspended. :rant:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


> The guy who scored the game winning goal missed a drugs test earlier on in the season and he wasn't even suspended. :rant:


A sportsman taking drugs? Surely you jest! That would never happen in the world of sports! :lol:

Just trying to see if you'd take the bait about the Berlin/Köln game

(Oh and great photos too, thanks!)


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't have a problem with them taking drugs. It's just that they should be suspended for doing so or missing a test (I think the guy actually refused to take a test). Anyway, to be up 1-0 with about 90 secs left and to then lose in OT...sucked balls. 

Great atmosphere though. Much better than at NHL games.


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Beautiful arty photos & some really great new developments in Köln.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Just looked through your thread and regarding the night shots on the first page - simply stunning! What an entrance to the city is must be arriving in the train station with a view like that of Cologne Cathedral. Keep going with the great photos.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Since I'll spend a day in Cologne in August, I enjoyed the pics a lot. I wonder where this was taken from, though. Surely, it's not from Messeturm?
http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k217/Aviller71/NightCOL1.jpg

What are the best lookout points in CGN, btw? Since I've only got a day, getting an overview from a bird's eye perspective might be helpful. Thx!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

It was taken from the LVR Turm:

http://www.koelntrianglepanorama.de/

IMO the best place to get a good view of the city.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Alright, thanks. I'll make sure to check that out.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Hey Kampflamm. You may not be a professional photographer but your photos look very professional! You are talented. 
I think Ulead is a good program and a real alternative to Photoshop. It sucks when you pay a sh***load for the upgrades for Adobe and then get disappointed by it. From CS2 to CS3 there wasn't much gain,.... 
This thread is absolutely well done and representative!!!! And you distributed the pics on several sides, that is good and übersichtlich!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Time for an update, grandmaster Fightlamb!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

If the Great Lamb doesn't mind too much, I'll post some pics of my recent daytrip to Cologne (Aug 13, 2008).
As you can see, the weather was constantly changing, so taking appealing pics wasn't always easy.












































































































































































How ironic...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wonderful photos, wonderful thread.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

How can they name a plane after that village. hno:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent photos! I often forget (until this thread pops up) how excellent Köln can look!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Don't worry, Colonians:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Austrian-Arrows-(Tyrolean/Canadair-CL-600-2B19-Regional/1190209/L/


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

edit...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Don't forget to bring your gloves. My fingers almost fell off while taking these pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It freezes out there  nice shots


----------



## padinghton (Oct 16, 2008)

I was so many times in Koln and very often during winter time and I DON't remember so much snow and freeze days out there...LOL...nice shots <as always>


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Another picture of that goat:










What does it teach us about life? :dunno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates, really cold! Temperatures must be below 0c (-8c for examble (?))



> What does it teach us about life?


Probably to respect the animals (?) :dunno:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The temps were around -5°C on both days (felt colder though on the day that the pictures with the blue skies were taken). I was only able to take pics for around 10 mins, then I had to inside again because my fingers were frozen solid.


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Goat and Gothic go well together?

Really whats the story with that goat, whats does that writing say?

Snow is so photogenic, nice photoset


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Zanovijetalo said:


> Really whats the story with that goat, whats does that writing say?


I would like to know too


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Damn it! I can only read the last word: "Danke!"


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

OK, I'll uncover the mystery.  The guy to the left of the goat on the first "goat pic" was collecting money for some kind of circus. I guess they use a shelter to house the animals during the winter and they need to pay for food etc...or something like that. To be honest I didn't have a closer look at the sign.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More to come...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

The very best of the 50's and 60's as presented to you by Kampflamm:










Great shots mate, keep it up!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> The very best of the 50's and 60's as presented to you by Kampflamm


:lol:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

It's hard to sometimes see how they could have thought these kinds of buildings were beautiful. Interestingly enough to the left and right of that area there are still lots of old buildings. I guess after WW2 they thought it made sense to build a highway straight thru the city.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Very artistic load! Very nice! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos ^^^^ are totally awesome :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I bought our Thalys-traintickets to Cologne this evening! :banana:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful! Great blue sky!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some new shots where I tried out some different things...



















Closed the aperture as much as possible and then zoomed in while taking the picture:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Le beautifuk! Danke für den Bildernachschub Kampfi.


Hast du Aufnahmen von den feinen Bonner Wohnvierteln?  Gründerzeit par excellence.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Another great update! Good to see you in fine form with your photography as this thread went quiet for a while.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

@erbse...irgendwo sind ja schon ein paar Bilder aus Poppelsdorf. Aber vielleicht werd ich da mal demnächst ein paar Aufnahmen machen. Mal abwarten, wie das Wetter wird. 



















Delicious looking fruits:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Closed the aperture as much as possible and then zoomed in while taking the picture.


Tried that before - didn't come out quite as nicely, though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. BTW, the pics on the previous pages will return on Jan 28.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Don't like the pictures of the trash and dirt. But the other ones are nice.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kampflamm said:


>


 :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Trash and dirt are integral parts of Bonn and most other German cities these days.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Very artistic photos. And I like little realistic details, like the empty packet of cigarettes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kampflamm said:


> Trash and dirt are integral parts of Bonn and most other German cities these days.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Similar view to one on one of the previous pages but this time sans snow:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Bonn-Poppelsdorf, one of the more upscale neighborhoods:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great and varied collection of pictures.

I hope you’ll be showing more of Cologne?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos about Cologne :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More from Bonn:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Severe flooding:














Interesting looking house from the 1970s I presume:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Light installation at "Schloss Drachenburg", just south of Bonn.


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Bonn must be NRW's biggest city with comparatively little war damage. I like its style of Gründerzeit which seems quite unique or at least reserved to German cities west of the Rhine river (Aachen, Mönchengladbach and Krefeld may have similar looking Gründerzeit town extensions). While of course German to the core, it's starting to get this Dutch look with only 2 or 3 storeys and the terraced-house character. If it weren't for its being the capital of Western Germany which led to massive construction in the worst possible era and in very central areas, it might even be comparable to cities like Wiesbaden.

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like Kampflamm :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks.

Bonn...you can make out the Post Tower (163m) and "Langer Eugen" (115m):


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More of the surviving late 19th century architecture in Bonn:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Last pictures are nice, but can't see any of the photos in the first posts unfortuantely.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Those Photobucket pics are gone forever I fear. 

*Cologne:*

Central Station:



Opera:



Hotel next to the cathedral:



Cathedral itself:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More from inside the cathedral...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The "Weltstadthaus" seen from a car park:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Praying at the cathedral:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Cathedral:



The train station...a mix of subpar modern architecture and the old 19th century building.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some 1950s architecture:

The Opera, currently undergoing renovations:



"Blau-Gold-Haus" on the left:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Bonn:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More Bonn:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Christmas time...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Cologne/Bonn Airport and its train station


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bonn  :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Bonn:



Cologne/Bonn airport:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Modern arts museum Bonn:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Merry Christmas to all.







People working hard at Deutsche Welle:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

All of the pics are from Bonn btw...



Deutsche Welle:



Post Tower:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some late fall pics from Bonn:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More from Bonn:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots from Bonn, especially the steel and glass ones!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Bonn; well done :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Bonn


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Springtime in Bonn:



Villa Hammerschmidt, presidential residence in Bonn:















Doesn't even have to rely on his winter nuts anymore:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great shots, classy urbanity, beautiful old and new.


----------

